# décès d'un Imac



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

salut à tous,
j'ai commencé l'aventure Mac le jour où mes parents m'ont offert pour noel un Imac première génération = les bleus ( il n'existait alors qu'une seule colorie).
Ce fut le bonheur entre nous deux pendant quelques années. Il me regardait tendrement avec son grand écran et son petit port infra-rouge...  Je lui caraissait un peu le clavier avant d'aller au boulot, et il ronronnait (DONG !!!) ...
Oui mais voilà , l'idile était trop parfaite.  Un jour, en me promenant dans les rayons de la FN.C, j'ai fauté!!! mon regard s'est posé sur un Ibook G3 700Mhz. WHAAO!!!
La tentation était trop forte; j'ai craqué.

Je suis donc rentré chez moi avec l'Ibook, et j'ai descendu l'Imac à la cave... Je sais, je suis cruel.


Et vlatipa qu'il y a trois jours j'ai décidé de le remonter de la cave et de l'allumer; 
Malheureusement il semble avoir rendu l'äme  : quand j'appuie sur le bouton de marche, rien ne se passe; pas de DONG; l'écran ne s'allume pas. J'entends juste un simple grésillement à l'intérieur.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Il est mort? à cause du froid qu'il fait dans ma cave?

D'après vous c'est réparable ou pas?
Si non, puis-je récupérer des pièces? ou encore mieux, pourrais-je branché mon Ibook en réseau avec l'Imac pour me servir de son DD comme DD externe?


Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## lappartien (19 Mars 2006)

moi-même j'ai connu la mort récemment d'un des miens avec qui je l'avoue je fus trés proche pendant de longues années. je l'appelai g3. Ha!, qu'il avait fière allure posé sur mon bureau enveoppé de son linceul beige.
Il ne me reste de lui plus que quelques souvenirs...

1/ la pile si pile il y a dans le tien et qui aura surement pris l'humidité si ta cave est hulmide.
2/ Le laisser revenir à la température en lui séchant éventuellement les cheveux pour pas qu'il prenne froid bien sûr
3/ enfin tenter un rebranchement des artères principales en présence éventuellement du corps médical

je lui souhaite en tout cas un bon rétablissement.


----------



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

impossible de me servir de son DD comme DD externe pour mon Ibook?


----------



## Geoffrey182 (19 Mars 2006)

Je ferai pareil : Vérifier la pile interne, et le laisser respirer à température ambiante.

Sinon il est vrai que dans les caves, il fait souvent humides et froid, donc possibilité d'avoir de l'oxydation sur certainnes parties de la carte.

Bref bonne chance pour la récup de ton premier Mac.


----------



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

ça y est je viens de l'opérer à coeur ouvert !!!

je vais le laisser un peu démonté, comme vous me le conseillez, pour le laisser à température ambiante.
Je vais tester la pile ( je ne sais même pas à quoi elle sert?).

C'est vrai que dans ma cave, où il était entreposé, il fait froid, mais pas dutout humide.
La carte mère ne me parrait ni oxydé ni rouillé.

je vous tiends au courant


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

Pour t'en servir comme disque dur externe, c'est cuit : Si tu n'as même pas le Doing de démarrage, tu ne poura rien faire.


Quelle est la raison qui te la fait sortir de la cave ?  (On peut peut-être t'aider à faire ce que tu cherches à faire .... sans ton viel iMac chérie.... )

En tout cas, NE LE JETTES PAS !


----------



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

en fait mes parents utilisent un peu trop mon Ibook à mon gout; je voulais donc leur filer mon vieil Imac.
Non, plus serieusement je voulais donner ce vieil ordi à mes vieux parents pour qu'ils se fassent la main dessus.

Je viens de tester la pile, et en effet elle est morte !!!

Elle sert à quoi cette pile?
Vous croyez que ça peut venir de ça?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

Si elle est morte .... oui. Il y a de fortes chance pour que le problème vienne de là.

Cette pille sers à faire pas mal de choses.... elle aide notamment à la conservation de certaines informations quand ton mac est éteint, ou débranché. Cela va s'en dire, quand le mac est débranché , la pile s'use plus vite.


Suivent les modèles de Mac, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de pile dans l'emplacement prévue ou que la pile soit déchargée peut engendrer pas mal de problèmes de ce genre.

... le pire, c'est quand la pille commence à se faire faible.... un jour ça marche, un jour ça marche pas.... 

En tout cas, vue le prix de ce genre de choses..... et l'accessibilité dans le Mac, je te conseille de la changer.


----------



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

je la change dès demain.

Je vous tiends au courant.

Merci à tous pour vos bons conseils...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

Pardon... je viens de regarder un peut ton modèle... et je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y à pas de trappe d'accès.... 

En fait, ça risque d'être un peut plus dur que prévus de changer la pile.........

.... mais que je suis bête, si tu as eu accès à la pile pour la tester, c'est que tu as déjà tout démonté, non ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> .... mais que je suis bête, si tu as eu accès à la pile pour la tester, c'est que tu as déjà tout démonté, non ?




Oui, et une pile morte = pas de démarrage.


----------



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

oui je l'ai démonté et j'ai eu accès à la pile.

Je la change dès demain : j'espère que ce sera ça qui l'empêchait de démarrer et rien d'autre.

en tout cas merci pour vos conseils.
J'espère voire mon Imac revenir à la vie : je vais lui donner un bon électrochoc de 3,6 V


----------



## paisley (19 Mars 2006)

Question pile !

Dans ton cas la pile a rendu l'âme dans la cave.... tu achètes un nouvelle pile :
Il se peut qu'au démarrage... et je l'espère pour toi que tout aille bien. 
Sinon il faut zapper la pram. (ce qui sous-entend des choses à faire plus tard)
Teste ta machine pendant une heure ou 2.

Éteins ta machine,
attend 1/2 heure
Rallume ta machine, si elle démarre bien tu as de la chance tout et OK
Si elle crash au démarrage, tu re-rap la pram.
tu redémarres.

Ensuite tu prends tes CD d'installations et tu reformate ton HD et réinstalle tout.

La raison dans les pertes de données par manque d'alimentation de la pram (le cerveau qui travaille même éteint) le catalogue du  HD est perdu.... donc au démarrage il ne sait pas où aller chercher ses infos.

C'est juste un peu stressant mais pas compliqué.

PS : avant de faire la deuxième manipulation, profite que tu as 2 ordi pour les mettre en réseau et récupérer ce que tu veux garder du bonbon bleu


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

Merci pour tes conseils .
Je n'ai pas encore acheté la pille: j'y vais cet aprem.

Mais ça veut die quoi " tu re-rap la pram"  ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

pomme-alt-p-r au démarrage et maintenant pour qu'il fasse au moins 3 boing.


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)




----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

je viens de regarder ma pile et c'est écrit : " high energy lithium battery "
Mais c'est écrit " attention ne pas recharcher".

j'y comprends plus rien : c'est une pile ou une batterie?
on les trouve facilement dans le commerce ou il faut aller dans un magasin d'informatique ?


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Je ne connais pas ton iMac, mais il se peut que ce soit CETTE PILE dont tu as besoin .


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2006)

ça se trouve souvent dans les magasins de photo ou les magasin d'informatique, même PC. Pas en grande surface en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ça se trouve souvent dans les magasins de photo ou les magasin d'informatique, même PC. Pas en grande surface en tout cas.



une pile défectueuse provoque des trucs bizarre et vraiment pas marrant:

kernel panic
pas de démarrage
perte de l'heure...
ou mieux, un freeze pendant une saisie où on a travaillé depuis 1 heure sans faire d'enregistrement... bonjour la perte du boulot d'1 heure 

le fait de laisser brancher en permanence l'ordi ne change rien. C'est triste.... pour la pile


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous
Je viens d'acheter ma pile dans un magasin qui ne vend que des piles (ça tombe bien   )

L'ordi redemmare à nouveau. Pas de problème à priori = aucun dossier ni aucune application ne semble affecté.  
Tout semble marcher comme sur des roulettes : c'est un MIRACLE!!!  mon Imac est revenu à la vie!!! (pas besoin d'aller à Lourdes).
Enfin , je ne vais pas me réjouir trop vite : je vais le laisser tourner 1 ou 2 et suivre la procédure que paisley m'a conseillé.

En tout cas pour l'instant je suis raviiiiiiii
OS X.4.5 sur mon Ibook, ça me change;
J'aimerai donc lui installer une version de OS plus récente. Vous me conseillez d'installer quel OS ?


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

il y a eu un ptit beugue sur la fin de mon message : ce que je voulais dire c'est que mon Imac tourne sur OS 8.5, ce qui me change vraiment de l'OS X.4.5 qui tourne sur mon Ibook.
Je voudrais donc installer un OS plus récent
Vous me conseiller d'installer quel OS ?


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Mars 2006)

J'imagine que Panther pourrait bien tourner dessus, voire Tiger (mais attends d'autres avis, plus éclairés que le mien, là-dessus), mais le hic risque d'être la RAM. Tu peux donner un peu plus de détails sur ton iMac ? L'avantage de Panther, c'est que tu trouveras des CD d'install en occase (par ex. sur ebay, en plus Tiger est sur DVD et je ne crois pas que ton iMac est un lecteur DVD), mais gare à ce que ce soit des versions boîte et non des versions pour une machine, sinon cela ne s'installera pas.

Autre chose, avant même un passage à OS X, penses à faire les mises à jour du FirmWare et regardes si tu peux les faire à partir d'OS 8.5 (des fois c'est la version 9.1 ou 9.2 qui est nécessaire). Des infos sur cette PAGE d'Apple.


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

ok merci.
Mais c'est quoi le Firmware ?

quant à mon Imac : pas de lecteur de DVD, donc Tiger impossible

il s'agit d'un Imac bleu, première génération :
`
        cache disque : 3;96 Mo
         Mémoire virtuelle : 220 Mo
         Mémoire intégrée : 160 Mà
        cache post niveau 2 : 512 Ko

Processeur :  powerPc  G3
Vitesse : 233 Mhz


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

C'est ça le problème quand on est sentimentale... 

Pour ton iMac tu peux installer Panther (après mise à jour firmware), ce n'est pas la pein d'essayer Tiger. Même si 160Mo de RAM est très limite, ça marchera sans problème. Mon iMac lime (ma signature) n'a jamais cessé de tourner depuis le premier jour avec Panther installé dessus...

Certes il n'est pas très véloce, mais pour faire de l'internet et mail, il mache à merveille


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi le Firmware ?


Le FirmWare, c'est le programme interne de certains composants de l'ordinateur. Le système OS X étant très différents des versions antérieures de Mac OS, ces composants doivent être à jour pour que certains codes (ou commandes) puissent s'exécuter, sinon ton Mac fera le mort . Une explication sur : WIKIPEDIA.

Pour le reste, vu les caractéristique de l'iMac, limites-toi à Panther comme conseillé par NightWalker.


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

ok merci, je pense que je vais suivre ton conseil et tenter d'installer Panther.
Le seul problème c'est qu'on m'a dit qu'avant d'installer OSX, il fallait que je mette à jour mon Firmware ( d'ailleurs je ne sais meme pas ce que c'est). Or pour celà il faut que je me connecte à internet avec mon Imac = le ptit truc qui fait "chier" c'est que mon modem thomson ne peut être installer que sur un ordi possedant au minimum Mac OS 8.6 (quand on a pas de chance, c'est jusque au bout....:hein: )donc je ne peux pas l'installer sur mon Imac....

comment faire?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

pourquoi ne pas télécharger l'update sur le iBook et le transférer ensuite sur le iMac.

Comme dit précédemment: le firmware est un programme interne au processeur. Pour fair la mise à jours, il faut ouvrir le programme et rebooter la machine.


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Mars 2006)

Va sur la page d'Apple dont je t'ai donné le lien plus haut, et télécharge la(les) mise(s) à jour nécessaire, je ne saurais te dire laquelle ou lesquelles (désolé), et puis transfères-le(s) sur ton iMac à l'aide d'une clé USB, d'un CD ou autre (en te connectant à ton iBook par ex.), etc... La mise à jour ne se fait pas en direct, c'est un paquet à télécharger donc pas de problème pour le faire avec un autre ordi.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

Pour compléter Paski.pne, prends le firmware pour iMac 233 ici

Suit bien ensuite les étapes à faire pour mettre à jour le firmware...


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

Je crois pas que tiger soit moins réactif que panther même sur une toute petite config, je crois vraiment que c'est une légende urbaine, d'ailleurs la dernière fois que j'ai dit ça, quelqu'un est venu poster pour confirmer que TIGER sur son ibook palourde 266 mhz tournait aussi bien que panther.

Par contre en dessous de 384 mo de ram, dans les 2 cas tu as un peu envie de passer le mac par la fenêtre. :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour compléter Paski.pne, prends le firmware pour iMac 233 ici
> 
> Suit bien ensuite les étapes à faire pour mettre à jour le firmware...


Merci d'avoir précisé  (question : tu l'as trouvé comment cette page ? Je n'arrive pas à y accéder depuis mon lien. Serais-je bête ? Ne pas répondre à cette dernière question, merci !  D))


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas que tiger soit moins réactif que panther même sur une toute petite config, je crois vraiment que c'est une légende urbaine, d'ailleurs la dernière fois que j'ai dit ça, quelqu'un est venu poster pour confirmer que TIGER sur son ibook palourde 266 mhz tournait aussi bien que panther.
> 
> Par contre en dessous de 384 mo de ram, dans les 2 cas tu as un peu envie de passer le mac par la fenêtre. :rateau:


Ben justement, le problème de la RAM est là, et d'autant plus pour Tiger avec ses Widgets (qu'est-ce que ça bouffe ces petites bêtes ! :rateau. Ensuite vient le problème du coût de Tiger, 129 &#8364; + 14 &#8364; (pour la version CD), ça fait un peu mal.


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

par où commencer : j'ai télécharger la mise à jour du  Firmware pour Imac 233 = c'est la version 1.2

Une fois graver sur un cd, j'ai lancé le cd depuis mon Imac et la mise à jour  : mais mon Imac m'a alors dit  : " " Your Imac's firmware is up-to-date. "
Le firmware était donc déjà mis àjour?

par contre je ne peux pas installer la mise à jour 2.4 car il faut au moins MAc OS 9


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

j'ai peut etre mal compris : la mise à jour 1.2 suffit peut etre pour que je passe de MAC OS 8.5 à OSX? j'ai pas besoin de passer par la mise à jour 2.4  , ni 4.9  ? ( qui m'est impossible, vu qu'il faut OS9)


au fait, je cite apple  : " Remarque : les lignes surlignées de ROSE indiquent les ordinateurs sur lesquels Mac OS X 10.2 peut être installé, mais que Mac OS X 10.3 ne prend pas en charge."
Mon Imac 233 est surligné en rose, donc je devrai me contenter de X.2


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peut etre mal compris : la mise à jour 1.2 suffit peut etre pour que je passe de MAC OS 8.5 à OSX? j'ai pas besoin de passer par la mise à jour 2.4  , ni 4.9  ? ( qui m'est impossible, vu qu'il faut OS9)
> 
> 
> au fait, je cite apple  : " Remarque : les lignes surlignées de ROSE indiquent les ordinateurs sur lesquels Mac OS X 10.2 peut être installé, mais que Mac OS X 10.3 ne prend pas en charge."
> Mon Imac 233 est surligné en rose, donc je devrai me contenter de X.2




C'est une erreur, l'imac G3 233 mhz tourne parfaitement sous panther, mais pas tiger effectivement.

La maj en 1.2 est celle qu'il faut pour passer à OSX en effet, donc tu peux y aller.

*Avant de valider l'install de OSX, appuies sur "personnaliser", là tu désactives toutes les langues inutiles, tu gardes que le français et l'anglais, tu vires aussi tous les drivers d'imprimantes ainsi que imovie par exemple, il est inutilisable sur ton imac, tu gagneras ainsi de précieux Go sur ton disc dur, c'est vital, une fois écrémé OSX fait moins de 1,8 go au lieu de 5-6 *


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, le problème de la RAM est là, et d'autant plus pour Tiger avec ses Widgets (qu'est-ce que ça bouffe ces petites bêtes ! :rateau. Ensuite vient le problème du coût de Tiger, 129 &#8364; + 14 &#8364; (pour la version CD), ça fait un peu mal.



Des widgets qui bouffent de la ram que si tu en lances, donc ça ne tient pas, de plus dashboard est désactivable.


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

ok 
merci beaucoup pour tous vos conseils. Sans vous j'y serais jamais arrivé, et j'aurai surement vendu ou jeté mon Imac.
Votre aide m'a été indispensable      

une dernière chose : quand j'ai voulu branché ma clé usb sur mon Imac, ce dernier m'a dit : 
" impossible d'ouvrir le périphérique, il n'est pas assez alimenté "  
????????????????????


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> ok
> merci beaucoup pour tous vos conseils. Sans vous j'y serais jamais arrivé, et j'aurai surement vendu ou jeté mon Imac.
> Votre aide m'a été indispensable
> 
> ...




La fonction recherche fonctionne très bien aussi sur macg. 
Tu as branché ta clé sur un des ports du clavier, des ports qui effectivement sont peux alimentés, du moins pas assez pour alimenter certaines clés USB, branche-la sur un des ports de l'imac.


----------



## jpvinel (20 Mars 2006)

merci "jaipatoukompri"pour ta patience et ton aide.

Je vous dois à tous un grand merci.           


thanks a lot Mac Gé !!!


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est une erreur, l'imac G3 233 mhz tourne parfaitement sous panther, mais pas tiger effectivement.


En fait Tiger ne s'installe que sur les machines équipées d'un port Firewire... va savoir pourquoi... 

jpvinel...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En fait Tiger ne s'installe que sur les machines équipées d'un port Firewire... va savoir pourquoi...
> 
> jpvinel...


C'est une histoire de correspondance : Il se trouve que tous les ordinateur surs lesquels il y ait des ports firewire (Built-in) soit aussi capable de faire fonctionner Tiger. Voilà.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est une histoire de correspondance : Il se trouve que tous les ordinateur surs lesquels il y ait des ports firewire (Built-in) soit aussi capable de faire fonctionner Tiger. Voilà.


Heu non... c'est dans la config nécessaire de Tiger... à moins que quelqu'un a réussi à l'installer sur une machine sans firewire...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Heu non... c'est dans la config nécessaire de Tiger... à moins que quelqu'un a réussi à l'installer sur une machine sans firewire...


C'est bien sur tout à fait possible via des bidouilles ( cf XpostFacto .... )..

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les ordinateurs sur lesquels Apple à bien voulue faire tourner Tiger se trouvent tous (plus ou moins) équipés _aussi_ d'un port firewire intégré. 

Donc, plutôt que de te dire que Tiger fonctionnera sur les iBook de telle série, à telle série, en passant par la version 500Mhz, la version spécial édition, puis tous les iMac G3 sauf la toute première édition, tous les iMac G4 & G5, puis tous les powerbook, sauf ceux de la série xyz .....et je te parles même pas des powerMac...  ......  Sachant que tous ces ordinateur on pour point commu un port FireWire intégré, Apple te dira plutôt que Tiger fonctionnera sur tous les ordinateur avec un port FireWire.  C'est pas plus simple ?

.... je suis pas certain que ce sois plus clair que la première édition ...


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

C'est un peu tordu quand même... je pense qu'en disant cela, Apple n'assure pas le support de Tiger sur des machines plus anciennes... c'est à dire les machines qui ne disposent pas de port firewire... 

Et comme tu dis, à priori ça ne peut pas s'installer sans bidouille...


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> .... je suis pas certain que ce sois plus clair que la première édition ...




Si si


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si si


fayot...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Mars 2006)

Bon... y-a aussi un effet de "renouvellement de génération" ... mais on est pas là pour ça.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bon... y-a aussi un effet de "renouvellement de génération" ... mais on est pas là pour ça.




Bizarrement je croyais que tu avais 72 ans


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Paski.pne a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, t'as fini de chipoter sur quelques détails !  (Ça m'énerve quand les autres ont raison :rateau: (  ))


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement je croyais que tu avais 72 ans


Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?


----------

